# Can you help me with Importing ?



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, Hola and Bon dia. I would like some advice from somebody who has experience of importing into Spain from the far east, or can anyone recomend a English speaking freight forwarder in the Comunidad Valenciana as my Espanyol is no bueno.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

towseruk said:


> Hi, Hola and Bon dia. I would like some advice from somebody who has experience of importing into Spain from the far east, or can anyone recomend a English speaking freight forwarder in the Comunidad Valenciana as my Espanyol is no bueno.



I have experience of importing from the Far East to the UK (as a freight forwarder), which is more or less the same thing.

What did you want to know?


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty much everything. I need somebody who can help with procedures, Spanish Import / IVA paperwork, arrangement of shipping from shengzhen to Spain etc. When in the UK I worked in distribution for some time and although they were a major importers I never really got involved in that side. (Wish I had now)


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

I import regularly, albeit from South Africa and I use a great company based in Barcelona. Contact Violeta Santos of Condal Logistics, tel: 93 262 3525, email; [email protected]

I am sure that they will be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

towseruk said:


> Pretty much everything. I need somebody who can help with procedures, Spanish Import / IVA paperwork, arrangement of shipping from shengzhen to Spain etc. When in the UK I worked in distribution for some time and although they were a major importers I never really got involved in that side. (Wish I had now)


Ive been to Shenzhen 
Tell you what, if the one thats been recommended is no good then let me know and I'll ask my contact in Birmingham who has an agent in Barcelona. If they cant actually help they will be able to recommend someone

You need someone who operates a groupage consolidation service really. Shipments come out of Shenzhen direct now regularly, before they used to brink them down to Hong Kong.


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the response. I shall look at the Forwarder in Barcalona and take it from there.


----------

